# What kind of car do you drive?



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

I found this on lowendmac.com and thought it was interesting, funny and surprisingly balanced.

If Cars Were Like Operating Systems


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

I drive a Honda, and a iMac. Both uncomplicated and reliable!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Jeep Wrangler JK - I think it's more like a Hackintosh


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

KIA Magentis LXV6 :clap: - but my body is the Linux model... :-(


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

'08 GMC full size truck, '03 Harley-Davidson, '00 Corvette convertible. I can't figure out what Mac each vehicle equates to... I guess the truck is my MacBook cause it is my daily driver, at least at this time of the year.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Honda Accord V6 and Honda Odyssey - reliable like most apple products


----------



## rb42 (Jan 21, 2005)

*I Drive.....*

I drive a Subaru... because of the Pleiades(star cluster)


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

Honda Civic


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a "currently in for repairs" '81 Scirocco SGT1 race car (apple newton?) and a '95 vr6 jetta (yosemite "YIKES!" g3).


----------



## Moviem (Nov 8, 2007)

Totally loaded Subaru Forrester.


----------



## Darren (Jan 26, 2006)

Mazda MX3 Precidia 6 cylinder GS. Its going to be a teenager this year as probably my G3 mac that we use will soon be too. Both look like they can go a lot faster than they do. Neither will lie down and stay down. :clap:


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

Darren said:


> Mazda MX3 Precidia 6 cylinder GS.


Unlike the G3, the 6-cyl Precidia is still the business. the sound of that 6 at high rpm is fantastic. :clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

1949 Meteor Club Coupe
1970 Monte Carlo SS
2001 Ford Windstar (Won in lottery.)
2001 Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited
2005 Triple E Embassy Motor Home


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Volkswagen Beetle


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Totally unloaded 1991 Toyota Corolla save the bumpin audio system. 354,000 km and going strong. My favourite car of all time was the 1988 Honda Civic Wagon 4WD I had... the SI engine had a beautiful sound to it and the mini-beast was a pleasure to drive during inclement weather. Then some smart guy decided to run a red light. :-( My car's in car heaven right now somewhere, frolicking along the cloud mountains.


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

Toyota Corolla: efficient, reliable, and practical. 
Just like my iMac.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Kirtland said:


> Toyota Corolla: efficient, reliable, and practical.
> Just like my iMac.


I'd prefer to compare Apple to V-Dubs.  Super fun to drive, even the base model feels luxurious, safe, doesn't crash, but has all these minor little quirks and build quality issues you just have to live with.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

Toyota Corolla = Beige G3 233, OS8.6

Reliable, Slow, and boring as hell.


----------



## tudorjd (Dec 11, 2007)

2008 Mini Cooper S. 

(kinda like Mac Mini.... no room for upgrades!!!)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

spoonie said:


> Toyota Corolla = Beige G3 233, OS8.6
> 
> Reliable, Slow, and boring as hell.


I'll race an 09 Corolla XRS against whatever you have.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Please, no pissing contests in this thread.









Thank you.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

dona83 said:


> I'll race an 09 Corolla XRS against whatever you have.


LOL! The thought of a 3000lb car with (and i'll be VERY generous) 150whp going around a racetrack vs. a 1500lb race-prepped scirocco with ~130whp? Please. 

The corolla is as exciting as a high-quality fridge. I'm not saying that's a negative thing, in fact it's one of the Corollas strong suits. I couldn't buy that kind of reliability or sturdiness from vw, audi, bmw or mercedes. 

My road car is 13 years old now; if your XRS wasn't faster in a knuckle-dragging 1/4 mile i'd be embarrassed for both of us.

If i had relate your XRS '09 to a new mac, it'd be an imac, painted beige.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

158hp, 162ft-lb torque. But V-Dub, woo, I'll have to pull out of this one. Lol. If I had an 84-87 Corolla GTS maybe...

I have a 91 Corolla.  Not looking at a new car anytime soon, I'm still torn between a fun to drive V-Dub and a reliable Corolla at this point...


----------



## seymorerage (Feb 28, 2008)

2003 Hyundai Elantra GT. Just like my mac people don't get it till they own one than wow this is really good!


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

i'm a fan of the early corollas (up to 86) - but whatever generation housed the '91 - other than the rotting-fenders problem, they were (and in a lot of cases, still are!) absolutely bulletproof. I still see carburetor and FI versions around salty-toronto.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a 1988 MAZDA RX-7 TURBO II (10th Anniversary Edition) in white (like macs)  

It was an awesome ride. Got it cheap 2nd hand. People may say its high maintenance but I loved the rotary engine....


----------



## staples57 (Nov 19, 2007)

Norton Commando


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

2000 Camry XLE, V6; bought new, comfy for those highway trips. Will probably be replaced by the 'plug in' Prius when they're available ( Plug-in hybrid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )
2007 Vespa GTS, 250cc (top speed 136 kph, but not by me!); a modern classic. Not everyone 'gets' scooters, but they're the perfect city vehicle.

Mac, last revision 12" powerbook (1.5 ghz, 1.25 gig ram & 60 gig HD); perfect size for me, in desperate need of a bigger, faster HD (coming in the next couple of months).

I'd compare the Powerbook to the Vespa; Trendy, a little bit unusual, loads of fun (true of any Mac), & smaller than average but fully capable.


Regards
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------



## JRMurray (Aug 27, 2007)

2004 Mercedes-Benz C230 ... but I'm thinking about buying a new Prius.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

2007 Legacy GT wagon with upgraded swaybars, 18" wheels, tint, subwoofer, etc. Mac connection? Hmm. iPod Touch connected to the stereo system. Other connection: Both expensive compared to much of the competition, but there's a certain something special about how each just works.


----------



## Mac Fellow (Jul 5, 2001)

2007 Toyota RAV4 V6 Sport. Sure-footed, reliable ride that holds a whack of gear and flies when you hit the gas.


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

2006 Audi A4 3.2L Quattro. Completely stock.... there's nothing I could add to make this car any better.

I can only equate it to my Mac Pro, anything less would seem insulting.


----------



## limabean (Aug 1, 2003)

*Steve Job's car*

amg.JPG on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I drive a 2006 Dodge Magnum R/T. Lots of room and power. You have to "think differently" to appreciate this car. Too bad not enough people liked it.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

17 MPG city/25 highway (with a trailing wind), mid-grade fuel (89 octane), .

Wish I could afford that.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I drive highway and if I take it easy, I can get decent milage, over 25 easy.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

2007 Mazda 3 Sport. Fun little car to drive.


----------



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

2001 Toyota Prius...

with 180,000 kms driven at 4.3 litres/100kms (64 mpg imperial) I think it beats everything on the road - at least where it counts.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

True, but Japan has extremely stern fuel efficiency/pollution standards, no?

We have yet to bite on that bullet.

But soon, yes, soon.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

2008 Toyota Matrix...

I bought it because the brakes on my 2002 Corolla needed replacement, and really, it was too much bother when I could just buy a new car.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

My Mac is my car.

Same colour and everything.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

so, roughly 90% imports!

bravo!

no surprise really, people who appreciate quality buy imports.

not to speak of reliability and resale value......hey wait that sounds an awful lot like a mac!

oh just to add to the chorus

2006 Acura RSX Type S
2007 Mini Cooper
1974 VW Type 1 (Beetle)


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

2007 Lexus IS 350
2007 Vespa GTS 250

I love both of my rides but unfortunately I haven't been able to ride my Vespa lately with all the nasty weather we've been having.


----------



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

iMouse said:


> True, but Japan has extremely stern fuel efficiency/pollution standards, no?
> 
> We have yet to bite on that bullet.
> 
> But soon, yes, soon.


Japan has very archaic regulations that vary in cities an different parts of the country. These mostly affect diesel engines not regular gas engines (to keep European 'clean' diesels out of the market, I suspect). Otherwise, the government is pretty much controlled by the automotive industry here and the only severe regulations (to the benefit of the auto industry) are the shaken tests that require about $1,500 every 2 years to keep your car on the road and is often an incentive to buy new instead.

Other than that, Japanese cars manufactured for the Japanese market have lower overall emissions and safety standards than most N.A. or EU countries but the regulators will adjust the figures and testing methods to favour Japanese manufactured vehicles over imports if there is sufficient pressure from the Japanese industry to restrict imported parts or vehicles.

However, in a country where people generally care more about their cars than their homes, the Prius is currently the biggest seller in the cities and urban areas simply because of overall efficiency, fuel economy and reliability.


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

bgw said:


> I drive a Honda, and a iMac. Both uncomplicated and reliable!


same here. well put.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

2007 Range Rover Sport HSE
2006 Land Rover LR3 HSE

Well appreciated with this winter's snowfall. Even better with winter tires.

Gas guzzlers nevertheless.


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

I find it really interesting that most of us drive imports. I think that says a lot about what kind of people use Mac's. We seem to want cars that, like our computers, require only basic maintenance and are reliable, last a long time and are generally entertaining to drive.

I currently drive a rusting hulk of a 1995 VW GTI that I bought new low those many years ago. I also have a 2003 Windstar Sport that I bought because I needed an affordable family hauler. Still, it's a sport model, that counts doesn't it???


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

We have a 2001 Ford Windstar van. This was not our choice of vehicle, but we needed something like it for moving here and my mom-in-law gave it to us for free, so we are NOT complaining. It's a very comfortable drive, lots of nice touches, and has performed beautifully through our cross-USA trek (even over the snowy Rockies!) and up here.

Sadly, it doesn't get great mileage in the city. We will probably get rid of it when the year is up (by importing a vehicle from the US, we were told we could not sell or dispose of it for one year, otherwise beaucoup taxes!) and get something smaller (this thing feels like a tank in Victoria!*) and DEFINITELY more fuel-efficient when the time comes, but we're awfully glad we have reliable transport for the times when we need it.

Are there any cars that are actually made entirely in Canada? Any that are Canada-only? What about those little Smartcars (which could fit INSIDE our van)  ? I see them everywhere up here.

*Even though our mileage is lousy and gas is more expensive here than in the states, speaking of driving a tank I wonder how the two Hummer drivers I've seen in Victoria get along! Yikes!!


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

I would guess they are on lease, and they get expensed from their company for their gas.

Anything else is idiocy.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

328xi coupe - with iPod adaptor  - just lurves the white stuff - shame it can't shovel the drive for me though.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

tacoma 4x4

and the way this winter has been, i don't regret it one single bit 

bring on the snow!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Of course, the REALLY important thing to know is:

DO YOU HAVE AN APPLE STICKER ON YOUR CAR?!

I'll start: hell yeah!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I have "Apple Think Different" license plate frames.

'+oh[d].desc+'


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hi...*



chas_m said:


> Of course, the REALLY important thing to know is:
> 
> DO YOU HAVE AN APPLE STICKER ON YOUR CAR?!
> 
> I'll start: hell yeah!


Hi, 

I wouldn't recommend an Apple sticker on any car from personal experience. I had my 1998 Cavalier broken into a couple of years ago... guess they thought I'd be stupid enough to leave an iPod in there... So think twice about apply the old Apple... unless you put a tandy sticker & perhaps if is one of those multicolored apple stickers ...then you might have some kind of other tailgaters? 

Cheers!
davidslegend:lmao:


----------



## katie_l (Nov 4, 2003)

Mazda 5 to go with my G5 iMac and 5th Gen. iPod

And yes, I do have an Apple Sticker on my car - the Rainbow-coloured cling ones from years ago.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

davidslegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wouldn't recommend an Apple sticker on any car from personal experience. I had my 1998 Cavalier broken into a couple of years ago... guess they thought I'd be stupid enough to leave an iPod in there... So think twice about apply the old Apple... unless you put a tandy sticker & perhaps if is one of those multicolored apple stickers ...then you might have some kind of other tailgaters?
> 
> ...


sorry to hear this Dave. this is exactly why I don't have one on my truck. i would like to show my support, but no way. some criminals aren't that dumb to ignore it


----------



## grubincan (Mar 9, 2008)

Kymco Super 9 (that's a 49cc scooter), in the summer.
I balance out my yearly MPG by driving a Dodge Durango 5.7L HEMI in the winter.


----------



## Sualocin (Nov 7, 2007)

My Mac is my car too, but in the litteral way, where I don't own a car cause I put all my money into my Mac. It takes me everywhere I really want to go anyway.
If I did own a car, you know there'd be apple stickers on it...and maybe a security system to smarten up potential theives.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

jef said:


> 2001 Toyota Prius...
> 
> with 180,000 kms driven at 4.3 litres/100kms (64 mpg imperial) I think it beats everything on the road - at least where it counts.


Bravo! That just may be my next vehicle, if the old Volvo ever dies.


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

Ford Fusion. No ipod hook up which sucks and they haven't make a good iphone transmitter for my vehicle which is even worse. No apple stickers either. I like to keep things simple.


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Are there any cars that are actually made entirely in Canada? Any that are Canada-only? What about those little Smartcars (which could fit INSIDE our van)  ? I see them everywhere up here.


I know this isn't the answer you were looking for chas_m, but your Windstar comes pretty darned close. It was made in Oakville, Ontario and exported to the rest of North America. Yes, the gas mileage sucks in the city, and very expensive to fill that 100L tank, but it is a comfortable highway cruiser.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

2004 Honda Accord EX-L V6: powerful, reliable, good resale value, one of the most fuel efficient V6's (non hybrid) and good looking - just like my iMac. 

With gas forecasted to hit 1.40 per litre this summer, I think I'm getting a Prius next or an equivalent Honda.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Of course, the REALLY important thing to know is:
> 
> DO YOU HAVE AN APPLE STICKER ON YOUR CAR?!
> 
> I'll start: hell yeah!


First decal that went on the jeep! :lmao: :love2:


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Vexel, where were you off-roading? Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

2007 Toyota Yaris, voted one of Consumer Reports' 10 worst cars (great little car anyway).


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

billwong said:


> Vexel, where were you off-roading? Looks like you had a great time!


They're both here on Cape Breton Island. The first is a powerline in Big Pond (gorgeous area) and the second is North Sydney in a rock quarry. Had a great time!  

You can check out more of the powerline run here:

Glengarry Run - a photoset on Flickr


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

chas_m said:


> DO YOU HAVE AN APPLE STICKER ON YOUR CAR?!


So *that's* what them things are for! I wondered.

How gauche. No thanks, for reasons already articulated.


----------



## JGTB (Mar 9, 2008)

'04 Hyundai Elantra

I threw in an Alpine deck that was built for the ipod. It has no cd drive only aux inputs and a usb cable for ipod and jump drive connections. It allows full ipod search capabilities right on the deck.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

2007 Ford F150 FX4 4x4
2001 Chevy Corvette Coupe (loaded to the nines)

Wife Drives 2006 Cadi Escallade - lease is up next month, looking to get either another Cadi or Range Rover.

We are both the heaviest, most gas guzzling, unnecessary macs every created. 

I AM the G5 POWERBOOK!!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

billwong said:


> 2007 Range Rover Sport HSE
> 2006 Land Rover LR3 HSE
> 
> Well appreciated with this winter's snowfall. Even better with winter tires.
> ...


Hey Bill you don't live in North York do you? Say Anywhere between York Mills and Bayview and Eglington or perhaps near Yonge and Lawrence?

I swear everyone drives an HSE sport or an LR3!

I was thinking about an HSE...but it is just too bad on the environment. 


Cheeers


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

kgeorge78 said:


> 2007 Ford F150 FX4 4x4
> 2001 Chevy Corvette Coupe (loaded to the nines)
> 
> Wife Drives 2006 Cadi Escallade - lease is up next month, looking to get either another Cadi or Range Rover.
> ...


I really don't want to sound rude or high and mighty...but you must just be plain ignorant. I shouldn't be speaking, my RS4 uses a fair amount of gas but I take transit most places so it all evens out.

But come on man, we saw what last winter was like! Al Gore made his movie! The ice caps are melting! Lets move away from the big obnoxious escalades!


Have a good one


----------



## Driftwoody (Jan 19, 2008)

A giant Dodge Ram. Terrible on gas (12 M/gal). I love it!


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

* STONE HIM !!!*


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

A '98 Ford Contour SVT with nearly 330,000K now.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> I really don't want to sound rude or high and mighty...but you must just be plain ignorant. I shouldn't be speaking, my RS4 uses a fair amount of gas but I take transit most places so it all evens out.
> 
> But come on man, we saw what last winter was like! Al Gore made his movie! The ice caps are melting! Lets move away from the big obnoxious escalades!
> 
> ...


I don't think it's fair to say he is ignorant cause he drives a gas guzzler; that would be ignorant...

I drive a 2006 F-150 SuperCab 4X4....I must be ignorant too... Also, Al Gore is in no way authroized to be speaking for the environment, unless I mistaken but I didn't know he specialized in the environment and such...it's like listening to a biologist talk about global warming... cough Suzuki cough...


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> I really don't want to sound rude or high and mighty...but you must just be plain ignorant. I shouldn't be speaking, my RS4 uses a fair amount of gas but I take transit most places so it all evens out.
> 
> But come on man, we saw what last winter was like! Al Gore made his movie! The ice caps are melting! Lets move away from the big obnoxious escalades!
> 
> ...



There is absolutly no reason why you should call me ignorant. I'll call it either Trolling (Which you have been accused of before) or jeolously or just being a pric. Driving big trucks are not illegal. Al Gore is a tool. It snowed 5" last night here in early march. I doubt the ice caps are melting and if they are I don't care.

p.s. Your car sucks, now thats ignorant!


----------



## Radio Flyer (Feb 11, 2007)

The Radio Flyer because a guy has to have a toy: lmao:


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

kgeorge78 said:


> There is absolutly no reason why you should call me ignorant. I'll call it either Trolling (Which you have been accused of before) or jeolously or just being a pric. Driving big trucks are not illegal. Al Gore is a tool. It snowed 5" last night here in early march. I doubt the ice caps are melting and if they are I don't care.
> 
> p.s. Your car sucks, now thats ignorant!


Bring your precious 'vette to the track and we will see whose car sucks. Big V8 isn't doing much when your back end will be skidding out on you. In 10 seconds I'm at 200 klicks buddy.

Al Gore is an idiot, a hypocrit and to an extent bad for the environment himself. I used him as an appeal to popular culture. It was low browed.

The environment is not constrained to Canada. Go to Tanzania and see mt. Kili and see those glaciers pulling back. Go to Nunavut and see the ice breaking apart. The earth is getting hotter. It will not destroy the earth. But it will destroy us.

Trucks should be illegal unless you need them. A truck should be used for work purposes only. It aggravates me to no end to see some soccer mom driving a huge truck putting groceries in the bed at the supermarket. But what pisses me off even more are huge SUVS that still only fit five people and all this crap about them being safer is garbage. Stupid things roll over like a beach ball.

I may be out my place to call you ignorant, and I qualified that. Nonetheless, being completely ignorant of the current state of the environment by being so careless, is indeed ignorant.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Vexel said:


> They're both here on Cape Breton Island. The first is a powerline in Big Pond (gorgeous area) and the second is North Sydney in a rock quarry. Had a great time!
> 
> You can check out more of the powerline run here:
> 
> Glengarry Run - a photoset on Flickr


Thanks, Vexel. Great pics. Sure running deep, did your feet get wet?

We were on CB Island last summer. Beautiful country, great drive.

We're driving to Halifax next week (from Toronto). We'll be visiting family/friends in Halifax and Mahone Bay. Our LR3 is our cross-country chariot.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> But what pisses me off even more are huge SUVS that still only fit five people and all this crap about them being safer is garbage. Stupid things roll over like a beach ball.


Mine seats 4 (At the moment, 2.. because I have the rear seat out). 

On road, I couldn't roll it if I tried.. it won't let me with the ESP engaged. 

I go out in 20-30cm's of snow to play. 

I'm co-founder of a local jeep club and follow tread lightly principles. (Our club is in the process of joining Tread Lightly as either a partner club, or member club.)

I'd take my Jeep over any vehicle on the road. Anyday, Anytime.

It gets me from A-B, but it's an adventure every time I sit in it!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Adrian. said:


> Hey Bill you don't live in North York do you? Say Anywhere between York Mills and Bayview and Eglington or perhaps near Yonge and Lawrence?
> 
> I swear everyone drives an HSE sport or an LR3!
> 
> ...


I actually live further north on Bayview. But I know what you mean. Land Rovers have become popular despite the concerns with the environment/gas prices - especially in the areas you described. Canadians love trucks/SUVs - they are certainly handy in heavy snowfall areas of the country (everywhere except Vancouver/Victoria). Just look down the street as you drive - half the vehicles are trucks/SUVs/vans.

I chose a Land Rover for it's extreme versatility and to be different. Just as I used to drive SAABs, just to be different (I really liked my old porpoise-shaped 900 Turbo). Torontonians seem to love BMW X5s. The Range Rover Sport competes with the X5 and Cayenne and you can really take it off-road. The BMW and Porsche are faster (depending on the variant) but going that fast in a vehicle that weighs almost 3 tons is a bit scary.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> I may be out my place to call you ignorant, and I qualified that. Nonetheless, being completely ignorant of the current state of the environment by being so careless, is indeed ignorant.


Very true... but you drive a real gas guzzler yourself. That's the pot calling the kettle black... Until I can "put up" by affording to buy a (plugin?) Prius, I'm choosing to "shut up" about that.

So, until I have enough money saved to invest in a hybrid, I'm buying carbon offsets for my gas guzzler (which I only purchased because of an AMAZING deal, and wanted the _ultimate driving experience_ for a little while ).

Anyways, back on-topic, I'm currently driving a '95 BMW 540i. I'd say it's like an old PowerMac 9600 case with a MacPro inside - boxy exterior with some smooth lines and one HELL of an engine under the hood.








=


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

1999 Jeep Cherokee 4 door. I love this vehicle. This winter especially.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> Trucks should be illegal unless you need them. A truck should be used for work purposes only. It aggravates me to no end to see some soccer mom driving a huge truck putting groceries in the bed at the supermarket. But what pisses me off even more are huge SUVS that still only fit five people and all this crap about them being safer is garbage. Stupid things roll over like a beach ball.


haha. Now I know what you are all about. No offence taken with your remarks. You are a self richeous hypocrite idiot. And no your car will not touch my Vette. And if you still think so, I'll smash into you with my illegal Truck. You made no comments about the 50 other people who drive SUVs or Trucks, only mine so please go tend to your hemp trees in your 600 square foot condo in Toronto.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I love driving my dad's truck but trucks are absolutely not necessary for driving in the snow. Small cars with proper snow tires drive just fine in the snow.


----------



## r1dgeline (Jan 15, 2008)

2008 Honda Ridgeline


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

dona83 said:


> I love driving my dad's truck but trucks are absolutely not necessary for driving in the snow. Small cars with proper snow tires drive just fine in the snow.


Nothing beats a 4WD in the tight spots.

Chug-a-lug chug-a-lug


----------



## jaws01 (Nov 17, 2006)

2003 Hyundai Elantra GT in white, 5spd


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Speaking as a former Murkin, I don't think Jeeps quality as "SUVs" in the new sense of the term. It doesn't mean "Sport/Utility Vehicle" the way it use to, it's now just a generic term for "gas-guzzling, roll-prone status symbol for people who don't really need them and/or have very small penises for which they need to compensate." 

IMO, Jeep owners don't meet this criteria at all. Small SUVs like the RAV4 don't meet this criteria at all. Trucks and Land Rovers -- if you live in an area with inhospitable climate and/or legitimately need one -- don't meet this criteria at all. Again, IMO.

Hummer owners, on the other hand ...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

dona83 said:


> I love driving my dad's truck but trucks are absolutely not necessary for driving in the snow. Small cars with proper snow tires drive just fine in the snow.


I don't think you get the point. Small cars couldn't even move in the stuff I drive in to play. Most "SUV's" can't either.

Your front bumper would be a plow.  

I've yanked a few people out of trouble this winter because they thought their studded winter tires on their car could get through the stuff I had no issue with. I'm not talking about small amounts of snow where every vehicle performs just as well as another, because nothing drives well on slush and ice. I'm talking about snow, over a foot deep.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Speaking as a former Murkin, I don't think Jeeps quality as "SUVs" in the new sense of the term. It doesn't mean "Sport/Utility Vehicle" the way it use to, it's now just a generic term for "gas-guzzling, roll-prone status symbol for people who don't really need them and/or have very small penises for which they need to compensate."
> 
> IMO, Jeep owners don't meet this criteria at all. Small SUVs like the RAV4 don't meet this criteria at all. Trucks and Land Rovers -- if you live in an area with inhospitable climate and/or legitimately need one -- don't meet this criteria at all. Again, IMO.
> 
> Hummer owners, on the other hand ...


I agree Chas, but I'm not sure that everyone understands that Jeeps aren't SUV's  They're OHV's.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

A truck should be used for work purposes only.
[/QUOTE said:


> Riiiiiight...so when I go fishing / hunting in mud slop, bush I should just tie my atv to the roof of a Yaris (which I don't own) and head on into the bush cause I'm not working so shouldn't be aloud to own a truck.
> 
> Let me help you in this argument, when you lose your cool you generally always lose the debate. Anger and offense don't let you think straight and you start coming up with uneducated points in which to argue with....
> 
> carry on...


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Riiiiiight...so when I go fishing / hunting in mud slop, bush I should just tie my atv to the roof of a Yaris (which I don't own) and head on into the bush cause I'm not working so shouldn't be aloud to own a truck.


"Own a truck" or "Not own a truck" are not the only valid options - you could drive a Yaris (if you did own one) to rental company and rent a truck for your hunting/fishing trip for instance. For argument sake of course... I don't have a problem with large trucks/SUVs per se, for those who really have valid reasons for owning them. 

What does drive me mad, are the yahoos who purchase one because it's "safer" and operating under that assumption, drive 70km/h in a 50 zone, during a crazy storm like we saw Saturday. People like that tend to ignore simple things like physics and that "safer" actually means "safer for them and far more dangerous for everyone around them."


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

HUNTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No way, that's inhumane. I'm going to drive my beetle in front of your truck in protest.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

kgeorge78 said:


> HUNTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No way, that's inhumane. I'm going to drive my beetle in front of your truck in protest.


I hunt hunters!


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

polywog said:


> "Own a truck" or "Not own a truck" are not the only valid options - you could drive a Yaris (if you did own one) to rental company and rent a truck for your hunting/fishing trip for instance. For argument sake of course... I don't have a problem with large trucks/SUVs per se, for those who really have valid reasons for owning them.
> 
> What does drive me mad, are the yahoos who purchase one because it's "safer" and operating under that assumption, drive 70km/h in a 50 zone, during a crazy storm like we saw Saturday. People like that tend to ignore simple things like physics and that "safer" actually means "safer for them and far more dangerous for everyone around them."


 
Yep, I drive my trucks insane in the snow. It's much safer for me. Thats why I paid over 50gs for each.

SO GET OUT OF MY WAY!!!

And your arguement to drive a Yaris (Which is a piece of crap) and rent a truck when you need it is insane.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

Excerpt form from Scientific American Sept 2005:
"Their complaints boil down to: I don't agree with what you're saying, and rather than engage with it, I will deny your legitimacy to say it. Sadly, that has become the dominant rhetorical strategy in the country today--one that will only make it that much harder to address the challenges of the coming decades.

Geographer Jared Diamond's recent book Collapse documents past civilizations that could not recognize or bring themselves to change unsustainable ways." 


And

"Two types of choices seem to me to have been crucial in tipping their outcomes towards success or failure: long-term planning, and willingness to reconsider core values. On reflection, we can also recognize the crucial role of these same two choices for the outcomes of our individual lives."
o Jared Diamond On the fates of past societies facing problems of sustainability, Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed (2005), p. 522

Jared Diamond - Wikiquote
[edit] 

Regards
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I doubt you will find ANY truck rental place that won't mind you taking their truck into the bush where it will go through creeks, get caked in mud, possibly get scratched by trees...most don't even let you tow with their vehicles so no, renting a truck for hunting / fishing / atv is not a choice. Besides do you realize how expensive that would be renting 2-4 times a month?


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

generally i like the idea of people owning sensible, and fuel efficient vehicles and renting trucks when needed.

truck owners will have hundreds of reasons why they need their own, just dont forget for many men, their truck is their penis extension....

if truck owners did the math, and rented one when they needed it they would save thousands in carrying costs and fuel.

go to any other place on earth ( including mexico, part of north america BTW) and there are not millions of massive trucks on the road as in America and Canada!

how and why is that?

why can people drive small cars everywhere but here?

it is because north Americans (excluding Mexicans) are pigs and dont care about the planet or the sensible people around them.

on a similar note, one of my other personal favs is the trend in olders couples or older single drivers owning "mini"vans WTF, how much space does a toy dog take up?

this planet is headed for hell, and everyone seems to have their own justification for why they are exempt from the solutions, please next time you get in your massive truck or SUV, realize how big a jackass it makes you!

end of rant....

back to computer chat...


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

That little fella who chided the SUV driver has no right to say much about environmental concerns. I too have an RS4 and I average about 12-13 mpg with it. So realistically, you're getting the same mileage as his trucks. Do what you want for the environment, but stop being a faux militant - especially here - it's the wrong forum. There's nothing wrong with expressing views here, but name calling and pissing contests are a little too close to 7th grade for me.

Back to the OP - we have three vehicles and a bike.

2007 Audi RS 4 - possibly the most fun I've ever had on the road
2007 Mercedes CLS63 - possibly the least reliable car I've ever owned
2005 Lexus GX470 - super reliable and LOVES the snow
Kawasaki ZRX1200R - makes my two cars feel positively slow

This is a great survey - I loved reading about people's rides so far!


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

kgeorge78 said:


> Yep, I drive my trucks insane in the snow. It's much safer for me. Thats why I paid over 50gs for each.
> 
> SO GET OUT OF MY WAY!!!
> 
> And your arguement to drive a Yaris (Which is a piece of crap) and rent a truck when you need it is insane.


Congrats! You must be so proud. 

You might have also noticed the "for argument's sake" and that the poster I quoted mentioned Yaris. I wasn't evaluating its build or value as a vehicle. 

But thank you for adding absolutely nothing of value to the discussion. 



RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I doubt you will find ANY truck rental place that won't mind you taking their truck into the bush where it will go through creeks, get caked in mud, possibly get scratched by trees...most don't even let you tow with their vehicles so no, renting a truck for hunting / fishing / atv is not a choice. Besides do you realize how expensive that would be renting 2-4 times a month


I guess that would make you one of those who "have a valid reason for owning one?"  I wasn't addressing you and your needs, but the notion that one would *need* to own a truck, just because they might do an activity that would require its use for a few days out of the year... again, not you specifically. I know far more SUV owners who haven't even taken their vehicles on even a gravel road, or hauled anything more than groceries, than I do people who legitimately *need* a vehicle that size.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

ZRXer said:


> That little fella who chided the SUV driver has no right to say much about environmental concerns. I too have an RS4 and I average about 12-13 mpg with it.


Are you serious? 12-13 MPG?! Or did you mean l/100km?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

cchaynes said:


> truck owners will have hundreds of reasons why they need their own, just dont forget for many men, their truck is their penis extension...
> 
> if truck owners did the math, and rented one when they needed it they would save thousands in carrying costs and fuel.


yes this may seem to some, but a man driving a vespa would be a sign of what?  

This math you speak of...there are WAY to many variables for you to make a comment like that. Sure, if you drove a POS, it'd be cheaper...if one typically drove newer more expensive vehicles, renting a truck when needed would not be worth it...it's not a simple equation...


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> yes this may seem to some, but a man driving a vespa would be a sign of what?


Someone secure in his manhood
 

Regards
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

LOL.

I was just in mexico last week. Every other "car" was a toyota tundra pickup or ford ranger. 

Seriously some of you need to relax on your high brow views. Until they make it illegal to drive, purchase trucks or whatever, the F150 will probably continue to be the #1 selling vehicle in NA.

And whats wrong with older people driving a minivan????? A minivan is usually as fuel efficent as a large car and if it makes them feel "safe" who are you to rant about it???


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

polywog said:


> Are you serious? 12-13 MPG?! Or did you mean l/100km?


Yeah, I'm serious. It's a thirsty car - and that's an average. I drive with a bit of a heavy foot - there's no point in buying a 420 HP car without enjoying that aspect of driving it. Sadly, I've tried and I can't even get 20 MPG on the highway. It's just not an efficient car, but it will get you anywhere very quickly if you ask that of it.  Hey, if you want to talk bad mileage, my CLS actually gets worse mileage than the RS 4. I've dropped it to 8 or 9 MPG when I drive it fast. I can hear trees weeping when I drive by...


----------



## Habitual Speeder (Mar 10, 2008)

billwong said:


> I actually live further north on Bayview. But I know what you mean. Land Rovers have become popular despite the concerns with the environment/gas prices - especially in the areas you described. *Canadians love trucks/SUVs *- they are certainly handy in heavy snowfall areas of the country (everywhere except Vancouver/Victoria). Just look down the street as you drive - half the vehicles are trucks/SUVs/vans.
> 
> I chose a Land Rover for it's extreme versatility and to be different. Just as I used to drive SAABs, just to be different (I really liked my old porpoise-shaped 900 Turbo). Torontonians seem to love BMW X5s. The Range Rover Sport competes with the X5 and Cayenne and you can really take it off-road. The BMW and Porsche are faster (depending on the variant) but going that fast in a vehicle that weighs almost 3 tons is a bit scary.


Not this Canuck, thanks.

As someone that constantly sees folks trading in their SUVs for cars, I can tell you the thought process of what's "cool" is changing...


----------



## Habitual Speeder (Mar 10, 2008)

mrjimmy said:


> Nothing beats a 4WD in the tight spots.
> 
> Chug-a-lug chug-a-lug


I drive a 2005 Honda Civic...I've never gotten stuck with it.

I live in Ottawa, now, but I used to live in Toronto...even here in Ottawa, I've kept my streak of not buying snow tires alive. It's not the car...it's the driver. I've had to help folks with AWD or 4WD get out of "tight spots." If you don't know what you're doing, the car (or truck) isn't going to help much.


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

2005 Ford Focus SES & 2008 Ford Explorer Limited


----------



## jef (Dec 9, 2007)

Best Cars For Snow - Forbes.com

The Forbes article above may help put some of the SUV myths in perspective about performance on snow/ice.

Our Prius is a great performer in snow - with the weight of both electric and gas engines over the front tires, it has excellent traction and better stability at speed than a high-centre of gravity SUV. (The factory LRR (low running resistance) tires are not designed for snow and should not be used in winter.)

I have owned many 4X4s over the years in Canada and in snowy/mountainous Japan and the Prius does just fine in all the driving conditions we have encountered since 2001.

The coolest thing about the Prius is the Mac-like MFD (Multi-Function Display) computer that displays the management of the electric-gas motors and energy consumption and actually teaches you to drive more efficiently as you get used to a whole new driving mind-set. I used to watch my tach and speedo to see how fast I could go - now I use the MFD to burn less fuel (and save money). I only need to stop for fuel every 1,000 kms I drive - so my hands stay warmer in winter too.

Owning a Prius is a bit like owning a Mac. The flack you get from the PC crowd never stops but you know once you've owned one, you'll never go back...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Habitual Speeder said:


> If you don't know what you're doing, the car (or truck) isn't going to help much.


:clap: Well said!


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

jef said:


> Best Cars For Snow - Forbes.com


Quite a misleading title to that article - should be Best Trucks for Snow - I don't regard many of those as "cars". I'd like to see a list of the best sedans/cars.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

mikelc2 said:


> 2005 Ford Focus SES & 2008 Ford Explorer Limited


How is the 08 Explorer? I like the int design but the ride was a bit rough If I remember (from 07). The ext. styling is great though.


----------



## Optimize (May 7, 2005)

1955 Chevy pickup truck


----------



## Habitual Speeder (Mar 10, 2008)

kgeorge78 said:


> LOL.
> 
> I was just in mexico last week. Every other "car" was a toyota tundra pickup or ford ranger.
> 
> ...


So, what part of Mexico were you in? I was in Cancun, a couple of weeks ago. Most of the vehicles I saw were cars (well, aside from the Policia driving F-150s, anyway)...the most common: Seat Ibiza, Nissan Tsuru (Sentra from a couple of generations back), Chevrolet Chevy (nee Opel Corsa) & VW Pointer. 

Were there trucks? Sure, but not even close to the quantities we're used to seeing here in Canada...


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

1976 Chevelle


----------



## 2hondas (Jun 26, 2007)

2004 Acura TSX
2005 Honda Odyssey


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

kgeorge78 said:


> How is the 08 Explorer? I like the int design but the ride was a bit rough If I remember (from 07). The ext. styling is great though.


It's still got the trucky ride, same as the previous explorer. Smooth ride, truck driving feel. Most SUVs like it that i test drove feel more like tall cars. The interior hasn't changed much, however they did add chrome trim to everything. Exterior for the most part looks the same, however I prefer the single color exterior of the limited compared to the two tone eddie bauer. 

All in all I like it so far, a little hard on gas (V8), but overall it's a very comfortable, powerful, and enjoyable vehicle (one of the quietest i've ever driven).

I can compare it to the 07, as I used to rent those all the time.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

A 1999 Toyota Camry :clap: great on gas I must say!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

2003 Kia Spectra GSX - absolutely solid and reliable little car
1992 Mazda B2200 - loaded! It has a cassette deck!  :lmao: A bit rusty but gets the haulin' done with pretty damn good fuel consumption!!


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> 2003 Kia Spectra GSX - absolutely solid and reliable little car
> 1992 Mazda B2200 - loaded! It has a cassette deck!  :lmao: A bit rusty but gets the haulin' done with pretty damn good fuel consumption!!


Mazda is amazing.


----------



## darylb (Feb 24, 2008)

*Caddy*

2008 Caddilac CTS sport, I traded up from a 2006 Cadillac CTS. 

Regards, Daryl


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

nice car Daryll


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

*2008 Honda Civic EX-L*

A lovely car. Unfortunately some loser in a Wal-Mart parking lot got a little to close and now there's a 3 inch u-shaped dent in the driver's door followed up by a bigger not so noticeable dent below it. They weren't around to explain how it happend. Can't people be careful, barely two months old and dented. I weep.

It's the same colour as my iMac 20" which I bought the same day I bought the Civic.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm getting a new Corolla later this year.  Just a CE with Enhanced Convenience Package, standard transmission of course.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Our rides. The missus rolls in red.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

2003 Jaguar S-Type V8. 

Swapped my V6 X-Type for this one. I get the same gas mileage driving in rush hour traffic on the QEW/Gardiner, the V8 idles all the way in. And it goes like stink when I put my foot down.


----------

